# Vitamins



## Vin

I like to take care of myself by working out, etc. However, one thing I could never figure out is exactly which vitamins to take, so I don't.

Anybody recommend me some good vitamins? If you recommend wimminz vitamins I will slap a fool.


----------



## GrapeApe

Flintstones chewables. I think they are designed for males and females both. So you should be covered.

A proper and nutritionally balanced diet should provide all the vitamins and minerals your body needs. So if you eat at McDonalds. You are in trouble and will die young and ugly.

I take One a Day Mens. I keep hydrated and find that my urine is not discolored when taking this. I do notice a color change when I take extra vit-c. So I am going to assume the one I am taking is not overloading me with a bunch of stuff that just gets peed out.


----------



## Vin

GrapeApe said:


> Flintstones chewables. I think they are designed for males and females both. So you should be covered.
> 
> A proper and nutritionally balanced diet should provide all the vitamins and minerals your body needs. So if you eat at McDonalds. You are in trouble and will die young and ugly.
> 
> I take One a Day Mens. I keep hydrated and find that my urine is not discolored when taking this. I do notice a color change when I take extra vit-c. So I am going to assume the one I am taking is not overloading me with a bunch of stuff that just gets peed out.


:rofl: Sound advice.


----------



## Jetscuh

Stay hydrated and eat properly. You could always log or analyze your typical diet and see what vitamins and minerals you are lacking. I was lacking some calcium and a few other things. I didn't supplement with vitamins but instead added some foods to my mostly Paleo diet. I start off the morning with a kick of Vitamin C from strawberries. They can pack more C than an orange in their seeds.


----------



## MrParacord

I take Men's One A Day.


----------



## glock26USMC

I also take Men's once a day !


----------



## J-Will

GrapeApe said:


> So if you eat at McDonalds. You are in trouble and will die young and ugly.


Eff.. I'm screwed lol


----------



## MrParacord

glock26USMC said:


> I also take Men's once a day !


I never heard of that brand before.


----------



## bacpacker

Does anyone do Vitamin B12?. I have been looking into it a little. Reviews seem to indicate it helps with energy.


----------



## havasu

I take a vitamin B-12 daily, at the recommendation of my doctor. I'm still alive, so it must be working!


----------



## Salekdarling

Personally, I take prenatals (lady here, obviously.  ), and 500 mg of magnesium, and use lite salt on all of my food for extra potassium. I'm on a low carb diet for medical reasons. When you low carb, your electrolytes can get out of wack if you don't keep an eyeball on them. I should probably look into a one a day type of vitamin as well, and maybe cut back on the magnesium if the one a day contains a certain amount.


----------



## lesleyo

Nope I dont take supplements until needed, such as a cold coming then I take Vit C.
Healthy diet and exercise should mean you are getting what you need. If you take supplements you dont need all the time they lose their potency when you do need them.


----------



## MrParacord

Salekdarling said:


> Personally, I take prenatals (lady here, obviously.  ), and 500 mg of magnesium, and use lite salt on all of my food for extra potassium. I'm on a low carb diet for medical reasons. When you low carb, your electrolytes can get out of wack if you don't keep an eyeball on them. I should probably look into a one a day type of vitamin as well, and maybe cut back on the magnesium if the one a day contains a certain amount.


One A Day Women's is really good. I use the men's and my wife uses the women's.


----------

